# Fire Pump Room drainage in Storm Line?



## bharvey (Feb 20, 2015)

We had the project kick off meeting there was one question that didn't get real clear answer, I wanted to see if there was any documentation first.

The Diesel Pump that we are installing; the wet seals drip about 10 gallons of water per day. We have been trying to determine whether this catch basin for this water can be ran in to the storm water drain, sanitary line, or if it needs to be captured and treated as waste water. Said water coming out of that pump is supposed to be as clean as the potable water going in to it.

I know the diesel tank is a double wall tank with a sensor to help protect against a contaminating spill. I would rather not have to manually pump the water out of that hole every day and Pioneer thinks that the closest sanitary line (over 300’ away) is not deep enough to run the line across to.

Can anyone please supply me with documentation that shows I can run this drain into the storm water safely?


----------



## JPohling (Feb 20, 2015)

I have no idea about your question,  but is that a normal loss for that type of equipment?  Seems excessive


----------



## cda (Feb 20, 2015)

Floor drain or similar will work

You will need to check local sewer / plumbing to see what is allowed

Never have seen a catch basin


----------



## cda (Feb 20, 2015)

NFPA 20

4.11.1.4    Provisions shall be made for discharge to a drain.

4.11.1.5    Circulation relief valves shall not be tied in with the packing box or drip rim drains.

Closest thing I can find, but still need to check with local to see what they allow. Once again normally a floor drain.

Also PM Insurance Engineer, and he may have a better answer


----------



## bharvey (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks guys much appreciated


----------



## TheCommish (Feb 21, 2015)

no need of a trap primer on that drain


----------



## north star (Feb 21, 2015)

*+ & + & +*

bharvey,

If a spill does occur from the diesel fuel tank, ...where would would

any of that fuel go, ...in to the storm drain, a sanitary sewer system,

or possibly an oil \ water separator ? [ *RE:* `12 IPC, Section 1003.1  ]

Is the 10 gallons per day & any potential diesel fuel [ spill ] directed

to the same location ?

See this link:

*http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/ipc/2012/icod_ipc_2012_10_sec003.htm*



*+ & + & +*


----------



## bharvey (Feb 23, 2015)

I did get in touch with the local plumbing AHJ and his response was "anything from within the building will go to sanitary" but did not cite a reference.

It logically makes sense to not allow tie in to the storm line bc in the event of a diesel leak/spill or the like the substance would enter the storm line through the floor drain. This was one of those instances where our client wants the final word straight from the horses mouth.


----------

